# kayak accessories



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

is there a store in the virginia beach area that stocks kayak accessories? 
rod mounts, lights, rod leashes ect.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Lip Ripper said:


> is there a store in the virginia beach area that stocks kayak accessories?
> rod mounts, lights, rod leashes ect.


Try these: 

Wild River Outfitters

3636 Virginia Beach Blvd. #108
Virginia Beach, VA 23452
757-431-8566
Toll Free: 877-431-8566
Fax: 757-340-1098
[email protected]

or...
Blue Ridge Mountain Sports

1624 Laskin Rd
Virginia Beach, VA
N 36° 51.180 W 76° 01.197
Hilltop North Shopping Center Staff


Phone : (757)422-2201
eMail : [email protected]

Store Hours
Mon - Fri...10:00am - 9:00pm 
Sat............10:00am - 6:00pm 
Sun...........12:00pm - 5:00pm

Haven't been there in both of 'em in a while, but you can always stop by my house here in Chix, I've got what you need if you want to borrow it and save $$$$. You know where I live or just give me a PM or a call. I still owe you for saving my rods last year!!!! 

Skunk


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

thanks for the info skunk. unfortunatly i had to go home for 1 day of work:--| but ill be back down tomorrow, so expect a call.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Lip Ripper said:


> thanks for the info skunk. unfortunatly i had to go home for 1 day of work:--| but ill be back down tomorrow, so expect a call.


I think our crew is launching tomorrow night around 7pm from Chix. Schoolies and maybe, just maybe a hungry mama! 

Skunk


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

kayakfishingstuff.com and ebay can be your really cheap friends.


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

You can also try 

Appomattox River Company
Village Shops at Kiln Creek
211 E Village Ave
Yorktown, VA 23693-5618
(757) 890-0500

They have ALWAYS treated me right! If you ever want to O.D. on kayaks.... go to their Farmville store. You ain't seen anything like it in your life!


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

WRO has a great kayak fishing section in the back, every accessory you would ever want.


----------

